

Building a Spreadsheet in 20 Minutes with Angular.js - dgraunke
http://thomasstreet.net/blog/spreadsheet.html

======
nviennot
Often, Hacker News saddens me.

This article provides some good insights on the Angular framework and a nice
way to follow the code iteratively and understand the thought process. It
gives a refreshing angle (no pun indented) to introduce the framework.

Why does this article only has 22 points when I see some articles like "How to
get user feedback by giving away free coffee at Starbucks" or "What really
happened at Company X while they farted some money" getting x10 points.

Oh well...

~~~
dgraunke
Thanks for the kind words. The response on Twitter and the Angular mailing
list has been great, and I'm happy to have made it on the second page of HN :)

------
bsaul
I've read many times that dependency injection was at the core of angularjs,
but after having read the source, the part that stroke me really was the
embedded parser. It seems obvious since it also provides template
functionnalities, but since it's two way data binding, it's really more than
an improved search/replace function.

------
dgraunke
I had a great time building this -- Angular ended up being perfect here.

I'd be curious what an Ember version would look like -- anyone have any
insight?

------
vhf
You should add a <title> to your page. I bookmarked it and had to copy/paste
from content to title.

~~~
dgraunke
Ha, thanks. Done.

------
msurguy
This looks very good and is an informational article. Thanks for posting it!

~~~
zackbrown
Agreed! This is a well presented walkthrough of a useful cross section of
Angular concepts.

